# Aggressive Neon Tetras!



## Ace85 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been keeping my betta in a community tank with 3 cory cats, 2 assassin snails, and 3 neon tetras. A few days ago I was distressed to find my betta's tail slightly shredded. I have since moved him into a ziploc bag in my floating in my tank. I suspect the neons but have always heard that they make suitable tank mates for bettas? Help???


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Well neons can be good tankmates for bettas, but you've got a problem there. Neon tetra (like all tetra) are schooling fish and need at least 6 neon tetra around to feel safe. When they don't feel safe they often lash out at other fish and bettas with their pretty colors and long fins are a prime target. Increase the school of neons to more than 6 and add a bunch of tall plants and other decor. This will greatly help the aggression issue. 

You also didn't say how large the tank was. A too small tank can also cause aggressive behavior.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ziploc bag? let me hear you say "that ain't right". 

Get that guy into a punch bowl or something. A ziploc bag just seems painful.

And yes, increase tetra numbers, and give them space to hide. I hope your tank is AT LEAST a 5 gl.


----------



## Ace85 (Sep 6, 2010)

Its a 10 gallon and the betta is in a ziploc INSIDE the tank so the other fish still see him but can't attack him


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've actually used ziploc bags in this same manner when I've been moving fish in between tanks. There is nothing wrong with it, especially if the fish are large/didn't come with a cup. 

You should add at least another 3 neons to the school, but aggression has also been reported with numbers at 6. Ideally neons need to be around 10 before they are completely peaceful. Personally, I would just put the betta in another tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Koimaiden said what I always say lol. I never recommend less than 8 neons with a betta as they need to feel safe. Smaller the numbers more likely to have a problem.

Either take the betta out and put him in a separate tank or bump the numbers with the neons to at least 6 and add more plants/ cover


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the tank is overstocked, too, if i'm not mistaking. .3. both cory cats and neons need schools of 5+, but you can only really have one school of either in a 10 gallon.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I hope it's a big ziploc 

I had my betta in a 10g with 6 neon tetras and 2 danios for a couple months. Everyone was happy. I think 6 works out fine, but obviously it depends on the temperament of your specific fish.


----------



## Ace85 (Sep 6, 2010)

its a gallon ziploc and i recently acquired some apogeton bulbs working on getting 3 more neons


----------

